# A little dog training



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Dad bought 15 chukkars on Sunday. He and my brother-in-law, myself, and my setter went to the dog training area at Grand River Wildlife Area to get the dog some practice before her novice field trial next weekend. She bumped the first bird, but settled down some and found/pointed all the rest. We ended up knocking down 12 of 15. Belle was a little rusty on her retrieves at first, but after a few she was bringing them to hand instead of dropping them at my feet. Nice day to be out burning some powder. Some pics:


----------



## BradU20 (Apr 27, 2004)

Nice looking dog, what's the breeding?


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Sounds like a good training day Steel, looking for some pigeons before i have to trap them myself.


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

BradU2O, English Setter

STRONGPERSUADER, It was a good day, scenting conditions were good. I need to get a remote bird launcher and some cheap or free pigeons myself. I want to get her steady-to-shot. Also, sometimes she's not as intense on point as I would like her (tail flagging), probably from seeing too many pen raised birds and not enough wild ones. Launching a few birds at first scent might keep her honest. Can't wait for October....ruffs and woodcock in Minnesota


----------



## STRONGPERSUADER (Nov 5, 2006)

Let me know if you come across any, i will go in on some with ya or help trap some. My britt knows the whoa command pretty good now. She whoas and holds on a wing. Just need to get her on some live ones now.


----------



## Searay (Feb 12, 2007)

Which trial next week? Where did you get the chukars? Nice looking long tail you got there!


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

Searay,
It's more or less an informal thing at an Ashtabula sporting club. Not sanctioned by any trialing organizations. It's three birds, a point awarded for a find, a point awarded for a 3 second point, a point awarded for knocking the bird down, a point awarded for a retrieve within a few feet. In the event of a tie, fastest time wins. I think there will be two of my dog's littermates competing also. 

STRONG,
The person we've gotten our chucks from said they get pigeons sometimes, if the supplier's birds are real healthy. We got the chucks from Hoskins Creek in Hartsgrove.


----------



## Row v. Wade (Apr 27, 2004)

Magoo, do you still have a pheasant in the freezer from this past season?
Instead of a turducken, why not take chukkar breasts and place them inside a pheasant and bake it. Probably be tasty. 
Just need a catchy name for it though......:T


----------



## Shawn Philbrick (Jan 5, 2007)

catchy name.........


could get you in trouble if you're thinkg the same thing I am...........

Pheasant and Chukkar....



seriously though, I wouldn't mix em.....why ruin good pheasant


----------



## doubleheader (May 13, 2005)

Magoo,

That's a beautiful setter, looks alot like mine


----------



## steelmagoo (Apr 13, 2004)

double,
Thanks, and right back atcha! Also, looks liked some nice cover behind you.

We did that little trial out in Ashtabula, they used pheasants. The dog did great, I suck. First bird was found, pointed, shot, and retrieved to hand. Second bird was found, pointed, shot at by me twice, and shot at by my backup shooter once. Feathers knocked off by both of us. Bird just kept on flyin. Third bird was found and pointed but flew directly at and over a road, so neither I nor my backup shot. Our score was 8 points out of a possible 12 and our time was 12:30 something. By contrast, the winning dogs finished with 12 points in something like 6:30. Those dogs were GSP's.


----------

